# Simplicity Hydro Transmission Oil



## john193 (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a 00 year simplicity sovereign (4818) with a hydro trans that i'd like to change the fluid on.  The manual simply states "simplicity hydro transmission oil."  Anyone know what ATF I should use?  I'm reading anywhere from 10w 40 to mercon/dextron.  Anyone here with any experience with these tractors?

Thanks,
John


----------



## gzecc (Jun 1, 2014)

Try here.
http://www.simpletractors.com/Main/simplicity.htm


----------



## johneh (Jun 2, 2014)

A friend of mine has a simplicity don't know what model .
He uses straight 30  non detergent motor oil in his
It is an Eaton Hydrostatic hope this helps


----------



## john193 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I called 2 dealers and both recommended against off the shelf stuff. The one dealer sells the simplicity hydro oil for about 5 a quart which is reasonable enough.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 2, 2014)

My hydrostatic tractor uses 8 gallons of hydraulic/transmission oil. It is often called hytrans or "Universal Tractor Fluid" available in many sizes from NAPA and on the container it lists all of the specs it meets. It is a light oil, not red like atf, but similar in weight.

Every manufacturer seems to have THEIR oil that they want to sell you at a huge markup. The oil itself is just a relabeled generic from a manufacturer. It is up to you to find that equivalent.

Does your mower have a changeout interval for that fluid? Most mowers don't.


----------



## Jags (Jun 2, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Does your mower have a changeout interval for that fluid? Most mowers don't.



I have never changed the hydro fluid in either of my 1976 hydro Allis Chalmers (Simplicity).  And both have thousands of hours on them.


----------



## john193 (Jun 2, 2014)

I completely agree that dealers typically want to push their more expensive fluids. The price didn't seem off putting but I'll check out napa.

My manual states to change the filter every 400 hours and the fluid only if service is needed. Lately the throttle seems to be less precise, going from slow to fast exponentially and erratically. The fluid looked ok, but perhaps a little low. We got the tractor given to us so I don't know it's maint history. My idea behind changing the fluid was to maybe smooth out the transmission some.


----------



## Jags (Jun 2, 2014)

Check the linkage to the hydro unit.  Sometimes worn or sloppy linkage can cause that.


----------



## john193 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jags said:


> Check the linkage to the hydro unit.  Sometimes worn or sloppy linkage can cause that.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by linkage?


----------



## Jags (Jun 2, 2014)

john193 said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by linkage?



Maybe yours is new enough it doesn't have it, but what I was referring to was the linkage from the control lever to the hydro unit at the rear axle.  The old ones have a push pull linkage to a funky lever sort of think that rocks the lever on the hydro unit.  It is pretty tightly clearanced.  If that gets sloppy in can make for a bit of jerky operation.  There is a center bushing that can be replaced to fix that.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 3, 2014)

Get down there with some spray lube and hit every pivot point. HST machines need smooth working linkage so that hydro pressure can be applied at varying rates in varying directions or in neutral. Tractors tend to creep when in neutral when the linkage binds up.


----------



## john193 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank for the lube idea.  Just lubed all the moving parts I could see connected to the transmission lever and I can feel a difference.  I guess she just needed some TLC.  I'm going to skip changing the fluid and just stick with the filters as recommended.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 3, 2014)

My Prestige calls for 10W 30 Premium Engine oil for the trans.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jun 8, 2014)

I would check with the transaxle manufacturer... My Scotts (JD) hydro tractor uses a tuff-torq  transaxle.... as do a ton of other lawn/garden tractor manufacturers.   mine calls for 10w30, just like Hogwildz


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tuff torque and hydro gear are the two big boys.  100% guarantee it is one of those two.


----------

